# Quitting uber after 2nd week



## Innerchaos (Sep 15, 2016)

So today i took two rides one was 3 teenagers one was 18 thhe other two ??
And then immediatley after them 2 girls going to a concert.
I assumed they were both going to be 5star rated rides. The two girls told me it was 5 stars when they got out because the car is nice and i know my way around no problem. (They did indeed give 5 and even left great comments)
The teenagers however must have ratd me a 1 because my rating went from 4.9 down to 4.7.
I honestly have no idea why, the only thing i can attribute it to is the surge price. They got hit pretty hard but thats not my fault.
This rating system is so wrong and uber knows it.. I am not going away mad... Just going away


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Uber is a multi-faceted scheme. First and foremost, it's an economic scheme. Secondarily, it's a social scheme. I'm not going to say any more on the matter, simply reflect on your experience and see what kind of ideas it musters.


----------



## Innerchaos (Sep 15, 2016)

I sent uber a letter

_I drive an immaculate vehicle. I drive very well. I know the area very well. I am old enough to know how to talk to just about anybody and make them comfortable. All of that and on a drive earlier this evening I somehow managed to get such a low rating that it went from 4.9 down to a 4.7 instantly.

Perhaps you should ask the patron why in the world it was so low and my guess would be because of the surge price that I in no way control.

This group of three were pleasant and I drove exactly the route they suggested. They did not want to get on the freeway because of stop and go traffic. I thought this just as all of my drives were worth the expected 5 stars.

I know this will fall on deaf ears as there are always going to be new drivers but you are losing a good driver.

Thanks for your time,_

I know its pointless but i sent it anyway.

I am half tempted to send a similar letter to the address where i dropped them off. But i wont


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Go back in and rerate them...you can change ratings through the app. PAX can be petty, so too can I be. Two can play at that game. Uber coddles them enough as it is.


----------



## Ubertaxiuber (Apr 8, 2016)

Innerchaos said:


> So today i took two rides one was 3 teenagers one was 18 thhe other two ??
> And then immediatley after them 2 girls going to a concert.
> I assumed they were both going to be 5star rated rides. The two girls told me it was 5 stars when they got out because the car is nice and i know my way around no problem. (They did indeed give 5 and even left great comments)
> The teenagers however must have ratd me a 1 because my rating went from 4.9 down to 4.7.
> ...


It's not true that those teens gave you 1. They may have given 5. Rating is over last 500 trips. Someone in last few day may have given you low rating and those kicked few 5 star and total rating reduced as you got new low ratings and have lost very old 5 stars those were at the beginning of the 500 hundred trips.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ubertaxiuber said:


> It's not true that those teens gave you 1. They may have given 5. Rating is over last 500 trips. Someone in last few day may have given you low rating and those kicked few 5 star and total rating reduced as you got new low ratings and have lost very old 5 stars those were at the beginning of the 500 hundred trips.


He's been driving for 2 weeks, no way possible is the 500 trips causing issues. Even if he's been running full time, which it doesn't sound like, I doubt he's even over 150...

But the other part is true, it doesn't necessarily have to be the last person that you rode with that rated you. I'm not sure how long the ratings time out, but I'm sure someone from at least earlier in the day could have gone into their app later in the day and posted the rating that coincidentally lined up with when you dropped off the teenagers...

The rating system is jacked up. I had a perfect 5 star for my first 56 rides but my rating was never above a 4.9....


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

There is a reason so many of us who don't even tend to agree on much, agree that you shouldn't let ratings bother you. 

I know it's difficult for type A's, achievers and givers. But your blood pressure, stress and anxiety drop significantly when you don't even think about it.


----------



## Hot Rod 71 (Sep 5, 2016)

Ignore the rating system BS. It really doesn't matter.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Jeez, if you're going to quit over low ratings from one passenger, you are WAY too sensitive for this job. Uber will cut you off if they decide you aren't good enough for the passengers, even though maybe the passengers aren't good enough for you.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

I think not the teenagers, it's from someone else from the past rides, trust me, some they will rate you after a day or two, sometimes I found 3-4. (5) stars added, sometimes less, tou said tour car is good ,probably it's a new model, 2008+ and you drive good, so it's not your faults, some pax are just haters, some they will rate you 4-3 and they think that's good. Who rate you one is just sick in their minds this is how I analyse the things, me first when I started pfff I was just like you sentisive thinking why I don't get 5 stars ect.... I felt disappointed in some pax, and I know the reason is that I drive an old car 2002, but looks like 1999 lol , mechanically is ok )))) , i got 5 reports on this, now I drive not often only surge ,today I took one trip from worcester to Boston was 2.1x collected $100 I'm good, I have an other job , see i drive the oldest car and never wash it from outside, only rain wash it haha,i just clean a,bit inside when it's needed like once a,week or once in 10 days spend 1.5 vacuum that's it lol,, well just be nice, smile and say hello ..how are you and stop. If they talk talk if they don't don't talk. I drove over 550 trips, from 418 rated ,I got 340 5 stars, 4.65, but now 4.64, got report from someone say my car is,dirty  , I know I may get more 5 stars if I don't argue with pax or drop them off, I drop (3 pax 3 trips)argue with a dozen of pax ,plus I drive old car and I don't offer water or so rarely I do and only for great pax , I think I offers 24 bottles or may be less , from 550 trips,so man..you can't please everyone, take it easy, you will meet hypocrit ppl that's what think they are nice but they will rate . Bad, one day one pax was not happy because he pay 3.7x but for me was normal, if you take a cab for 7 miles away you may pay 20$ , HE PAID 25$ with uber so it's same, why all the cabs has new cars, I saw many times old trash cab cars camry 1997 .. you pay and you shut up. And with uber you show an other face? I didn't care and will not , I collected the money 25$ and iam good ,I reported him too ,rude and asking me to break the traffic law lol ,so 2 against one)))))


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Remember reports will drop your rating too -1 from the pax plus - 1 from the system , when you take a lot of trips your rating will move slowly, I'm 4.64 - 4.67 , honestly if I rate my self ,i will give to myself 1 stars ))))


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

U have to learn NOT TO CARE about ratings or riders in general. Understand it from a simplistic point of view, chances are you'll never see that person again, and secondly, why are you going to get all hopped up or down in the dumps over a 10 minute ride? You're never going to please every rider, so all you can do is be personable and respectful.

Ratings bothered me in the beginning, but after the first 100 rides or so and I'm now well over 2300, there is no way possible for u to know who rated you low with the new way Uber has the ratings system set up. Before they changed it, you basically knew who popped u and I did hit them back with a 1 every time. I'm currently at 4.87 but have dipped to a low of 4.81. 4.86 is the top 25% in my area, so my numbers are pretty decent.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Your first mistake was picking up unaccompanied minors.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Hot Rod 71 said:


> Ignore the rating system BS. It really doesn't matter.


Fact.. it's my car, (I make the payments, pay insurance, and pay for the gas). My #1 rule.. wear your seat belt! Had three girls (two were ladies, the other one a pain in the azz, all 1/3 my age). The azz refused to buckle her seat belt and TOLD me "just start driving" ... imagine she TOLD ME  My auto doesn't move until ALL belts are on. I asked them to get out of my car. Needless to say she reported me. Said I was RUDE! Yes rating is BS!


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Your first mistake was picking up unaccompanied minors.


I have picked up minors still in school, at their school, most all are polite, some ADULTS act like Azzes. It's the ones that have been drinking, that cause more problems. Read above about the 3, so called adults, above.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't believe in rating ,mosy drivers are 4.5-4.6 only like 5%run 4.8,4.9, i will explain , ,i pick up one pax , he was snobby he expected limousine treatment from an UberX driver lol ,after some talks,he told me how many months you been driving by now, i said 4-5 month, he said you have good rating(because i WAS ARGUING WITH HIM and I said this is my car so I'm the boss, I added, pax get more than what she /he paid for , if any body don't like, my service they request other uberx may he low himself to pax, or call cabs. .uber black ),so he was expecting me as new driver my rating will fall more and will have 4.5 4.4 because iam not enslaving myself , I was surprised when he said you have good rating, generally I run 4.6 to 4.70 . He said most drivers in my area run 4.51- 4.59 ,of course some are 4.8,4.9 but they are rare ,I told him If you rate me low I will know lol I'm smart enough to figure it out lol , I said I blocked some passengers if the second time bad rating me, I know he was rating me less than 5 stars the first time, so this person if there was only tow uberx available may he will have bad time ,may they other will not pick up him and me for sure he or she is banned from the system uber a ccept this if you don't want to match with some pax . Lol he rated me 5 stars. I said uber won't fire drivers unless in the area where you are had more than enough drives, or bad mistake fighting. Police reports. ..other than that no. I told him I would lick pax assssssses may be if the rate same like a cab or taxi , 2.5$3$ per mile 0.25 $ per min ..ect ,other than that no and no lol ,he think iam rude, I added I have many references from my previous bosses wich I worked for many years, if you asked them , definitely they will say I'm nice person, modesty iam nice by nature, but I turn bad with bad pax . End


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

stephan said:


> I don't believe in rating ,mosy drivers are 4.5-4.6 only like 5%run 4.8,4.9


I'm at 4.91 built back up from 4.78 after 3 months and 1400 rides. This isn't to brag. It's to illustrate the real reason ratings are meaningless. Even at 4.91: I make the same and have the same opportunity for requests as the cat at 4.50. If there's no reward for a good rating, ratings are pointless! Just stay above 4.6 and f em!


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

Innerchaos said:


> I sent uber a letter
> 
> _I drive an immaculate vehicle. I drive very well. I know the area very well. I am old enough to know how to talk to just about anybody and make them comfortable. All of that and on a drive earlier this evening I somehow managed to get such a low rating that it went from 4.9 down to a 4.7 instantly.
> 
> ...


The three stages of Uber drivers:

Noob - "My ratings are falling! This is so unfair! I'll... I'll... I'll write Uber a letter!"

Journeyman - "My ratings are still falling! I'll design a spreadsheet to track my ratings and work out why / who did this to me!"

Veteran - "Meh... f*** it. Time for a coffee".


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

Innerchaos said:


> I sent uber a letter
> 
> _I drive an immaculate vehicle. I drive very well. I know the area very well. I am old enough to know how to talk to just about anybody and make them comfortable. All of that and on a drive earlier this evening I somehow managed to get such a low rating that it went from 4.9 down to a 4.7 instantly.
> 
> ...


Hey you just started right? don't be too concerned about your ratings as you haven't had enough rides yet. Give it about 100 rides. You're being too hard on yourself. By the way, for every driver that quits? Uber can turn out 1000 more.  really.

This is a no skills job, you and i are replaceable.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


> The three stages of Uber drivers:
> 
> Noob - "My ratings are falling! This is so unfair! I'll... I'll... I'll write Uber a letter!"
> 
> ...


Lol, and the funny thing is this is exactly how it is.

The first time your ratings get dinged, you take it personally and are out for revenge.

By the time you've done your 500th ride, you couldn't possibly give less of a shit. Ratings mean nothing on the Uber platform.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

The thing is... the ratings mean everything. Unless you get hit out of the blue with an accusation of fraud or assault, they are about all Uber has to deactivate you. That and your cancellation rate.

But I agree that an _individual_ rating means nothing.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> The thing is... the ratings mean everything. Unless you get hit out of the blue with an accusation of fraud or assault, they are about all Uber has to deactivate you. That and your cancellation rate.
> 
> But I agree that an _individual_ rating means nothing.


True, bad ratings can get you canned. But I think you have to be doing something very wrong for that to happen. I only wash the car when it gets difficult to see out of the windows, I don't vacuum it (I do brush the debris under the floormats though), I don't talk to pax and obviously no water/mints/snacks/aux cord/waiting/drive thrus/pets.


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

Write this 10,000 times on a blackboard... It's just a job.

No more than that, just a JOB. I stopped caring about ratings pretty early on. Most people won't bang u for a 10 minute ride, but others aren't so reasonable, even if u do everything right.

Have u finished your writing? If not, please continue.


----------



## Gallium (Apr 8, 2016)

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


> The three stages of Uber drivers:
> 
> Noob - "My ratings are falling! This is so unfair! I'll... I'll... I'll write Uber a letter!"
> 
> ...


Gawd, this might as well have been my Uber diary!


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Gallium said:


> Gawd, this might as well have been my Uber diary!


Same here.    Getting fed up with Uber, they always believe the rider. Accused of being intoxicated by a drunk woman, refused to give a ride to 5 pax (state law only 4 PAX), on two occasions. I obey all driving laws, pick up PAX on proper side of street (I insist), drive them up in their driveway, even have waited 35 minutes for PAX to move from one hotel to another, and she even wanted me to take care of her dog, while doing so. Picked up PAX at grocery stores with over 20 bags full of groceries. Ratings went from 4.2, to 4.3, to 4.2, 4.2, and now 4.3. What do they want me to do now...Kiss their arse?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yall must either have some bad luck or terrible pax in your city, even for Atlanta, i get nearly all 5 stars across the board. Every other day i may get the occasional 4 star guy that never 5 stars anyone.

But maybe its just because Atlantians are too busy to hate... their uber drivers...


----------

